# LT 1000 Snow Blower



## leondegrance (Oct 17, 2010)

I am looking for a list of compatible snow blowers for a Craftsman LT1000 lawn tractor. 

I found a used snow blower for an Ariens rider and wonder if it would fit.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just wanted to welcome you to Tractorforum!


----------



## leondegrance (Oct 17, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if the following model will fit my LT1000 or somewhere when I can look this info up?

#842.260621


----------



## acabtp (Nov 22, 2010)

did you check the accessories label under the hood? my LT1000 has a sticker that says it will accept the 24839 snowthrower.


----------

